# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  HTML5 and Javascript is replacing VBA in Office

## JieJenn

Just found this article http://www.southgeek.me/2011/08/divo...-office-suite/

I really hope it doesn't happen. If they do that's another language I have to pick up all over again.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Doesn't seem to imply VBA will no longer "work".

----------


## JieJenn

What I interpret is Microsoft is trying to phase out VBA/VB.Net in the future and focus on the development of Javascript and HTML5. In theory it is not a bad thing, but I do hope that they will keep VBA running as it has been around for a long time and my job depends on it.

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

VBA is not going anywhere just yet and it would be commercial suicide for it to be removed from Office 15.
The author of that article also seems to have completely overlooked the mentions of VB and C# in the quoted text with his suggestion that .Net is being phased out.

----------


## Mordred

I can't see it going anywhere any time in the near years but it may at some point.  OO design seems to be a much better approach to programming, especially regarding object re-usability but application programming with vb will probably be here for a long time.

----------


## JieJenn

Thanks for all the inputs. What is everyone's opinion on integrating Javascript with VBA and Excel? I learned VBA from scratch on my own and since MS seems is pushing Javascript for the Office products, I am wondering if it is time for me to pick up some books on Java. Personally, I am not liking the structure and syntax of Java.

----------


## Mordred

Just to clarify, when you say "Javascript", are you meaning just Java because Javascript is used in web development not application programming.  For applications, it's just Java (at least that's how I understand it).  The really cool thing about Java is that if written well and correctly, it can interface with almost any other language.  However, there are a lot of classes in the Java library and it can at times be very confusing to write.  That's my opinion!

----------


## OnErrorGoto0

I'm not allowed to say any more.

----------


## Andy Pope

Take a look at ExcelMashup.
http://www.excelmashup.com/

It's not application automation but maybe an indication as to the direction from desktop to the cloud

----------


## Domski

I can barely write VBA. If I have to learn anything else I think my brain will explode!!!

Dom

----------


## Paul

For the record, I despise Java and everything it stands for.  That goes for all coffee-related software and beverages!

----------


## JieJenn

I thought Java and JavaScript are the same language, I guess not. I would rather stick with VBA as there are already enough libraries for me to worry about.... not really digging Java's syntax as I found it can get confusing sometimes.

----------


## JieJenn

> Take a look at ExcelMashup.
> http://www.excelmashup.com/
> 
> It's not application automation but maybe an indication as to the direction from desktop to the cloud



Thanks for the link. I was playing with code Snippets tab. Gotta to say, it was interesting.

----------


## Mordred

> Take a look at ExcelMashup.
> http://www.excelmashup.com/
> 
> It's not application automation but maybe an indication as to the direction from desktop to the cloud



Personally, I think this idea of a mashup is great although one could argue that using SharePoint would be the better way to go when integrating Microsoft applications and the interwebs.

----------

